
Ask HN: Who's using Discord for open source community? - cocktailpeanuts
I&#x27;ve heard that Discord doesn&#x27;t have invite limit (Slack only allows people to join after you invite them manually, and even this gets blocked after a while if the user doesn&#x27;t respond to the invite, not to mention how it does have an undocumented upper limit on how many users you can have), I know some open source projects started using Discord as a Slack alternative, and was wondering what the general experience is like.<p>Can anyone share their experience using Discord as a Slack alternative for an open source community?
======
qno
It's just plain better. The main target audience is still gaming communities,
but the feature list is comparable/better then what Slack has to offer.

No restrictions, no limits, voicechat since day 1 etc. It doesn't offer
screensharing though, and probably won't.

Linux support is still experimental, but I've had no problems with it.

